# Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon 31.07.2016



## pacechris (15. Juli 2016)

Ist bald soweit, daher hier mal etwas Werbung 

http://saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de/de/


Ist die langstrecke 2x die Mittlere Schleife?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (15. Juli 2016)

Mit viel Glück darf ich am Schluss starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (17. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Mit viel Glück darf ich am Schluss starten.


Willst du dann die mitteldistanz fahren?


Ich würde gerne vorher die strecke mal abfahren, zumindesten die technich interessanten abschnitte.
Vielleicht findet sich ein kundiger Pfandfinder für eine kleine Tour?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (18. Juli 2016)

jo, Mitteldistanz mit GoPro und gelben Letzchen, damit man mich erkennt, dass ich nicht in der Wertung bin.


----------



## Alfrons (23. Juli 2016)

Ich bin am WE vom Saarschleifenmarathon in der gudden alten Heimat und würde dann die Mittlere Schleife fahren wollen. Frage des Hobbyfahrers, da ich keine Angaben im Forum gefunden habe: Fully oder Hardtail? Reichen 100mm vorne/hinten? Wie schwierig sind die technischen Abschnitte? 
Beim Lesen der Veranstaltungs-Homepage bin ich mir nicht sicher, was da marketingtechnisch schön formuliert ist oder ob die Strecke in der Realität so schwierig ist, dass man sie als technisch durchschnittler MTBler sie nicht fahren  kann? die Videos bei youtube helfen nicht, da man nicht sieht ob vom Hobbyfahrer oder Profi gefahren?
Viele Sprünge? Anlieger? Spitzkehren? 20% bergab/bergauf? Danke für alle Tipps, ich würde gerne in der Heimat mitfahren...


----------



## pacechris (23. Juli 2016)

Etwas verunsichert hat mich (wiedereinsteiger nach 19Jahren Pause ) die beschreibung auch was den schwierigkeitgrad angeht.
Hab gestern ein bekannten beim fahren getroffen der den Saarschleife letztes Jahr gefahren ist und der hat mir definitiv zum Fully geraten.
Auch wenn er Ht fährt, der hat aber auch andere ambitionen als ich, der war beim Erbeskopf unter den ersten 20 bei der mittelstecke.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Juli 2016)

Hardtail reicht völlig aus. Fully ist nur mehr comfort.


----------



## pacechris (23. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Hardtail reicht völlig aus. Fully ist nur mehr comfort.



Ich mag Komfort


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Juli 2016)

deshalb fahre ich ja auch 180 mm fully......da ist es mir bergab egal was vor mir ist....


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2016)

vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, dass du mit motor fährst.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. Juli 2016)

Ah ja. Fahre mit 250 Watt Unterstützung zu meinen eigenen 800 Watt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (24. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ah ja. Fahre mit 250 Watt Unterstützung zu meinen eigenen 800 Watt.


 Wo kommen denn jetzt die 800Watt her, dachte du hättest keine Muskeln mehr


----------



## Titanbein1302 (24. Juli 2016)

Das hat Gianti gesagt. Nicht ich


----------



## pacechris (24. Juli 2016)

Alfrons schrieb:


> Beim Lesen der Veranstaltungs-Homepage bin ich mir nicht sicher, was da marketingtechnisch schön formuliert ist oder ob die Strecke in der Realität so schwierig ist, dass man sie als technisch durchschnittler MTBler sie nicht fahren  kann? die Videos bei youtube helfen nicht, da man nicht sieht ob vom Hobbyfahrer oder Profi gefahren?
> Viele Sprünge? Anlieger? Spitzkehren? 20% bergab/bergauf? Danke für alle Tipps, ich würde gerne in der Heimat mitfahren...



Ich wollte die strecke gerne vorher mal abfahren aber das ist leider nicht zu stande gekommen.
Man finde ein paar Videos bei youtube von den letzten Jahren, da bekommt man einen kleinen eindruck der strecke. Locker ist sie bestimmt nicht, wenn man sich unsicher ist fährt man seitlich raus und schiebt bzw. mach langsam.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich wüsste nicht dass ich mal geschoben hätte.


----------



## schmitr3 (25. Juli 2016)

Die Strecke hat ein paar technische Stücke - solange es trocken ist, eigentlich kein Problem. Bei Nässe halt stellenweise sehr rutschig, wenn es über Steine geht. Ansonsten sehr abwechslungsreich, mal rauf, mal runter. Meiner Meinung eine typische Hartteil-Runde.


----------



## Leon96 (25. Juli 2016)

Sieht ganz interessant aus finde ich. Anreise ist aber schon etwas weiter.
Habe Bekannte im Saarland.
Vielleicht mal so ganz spontan noch Urlaub nehmen und langes Wochenende machen.

Technisch gefällt mir ganz gut.
Die meisten Marathons sind ja sonst eher ziemlich langweilig was Technik angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alfrons (25. Juli 2016)

danke für die Infos, das heißt die technischen Stücke sind nur ein paar Kilometer und den Rest ist Vollgas Forstweg oder Straße brettern angesagt, deshalb also Hardtail, da ich da mehr Zeit gewinne, als ich ggf. im Trail verliere? mein Fully wiegt knapp 14k, das Hardtail knapp 10k hat aber NULL Komfort. Hart wie ein Brett  Reifendruck? Welche Reifen? Also eher Racing Ralph/Rocket Ron oder Nobby Nic?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (25. Juli 2016)

ich würde vorne Rocket und hinten den Ralph aufziehen.
Strecke ist eher schnell.....


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2016)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz interessant aus finde ich. Anreise ist aber schon etwas weiter.
> .



gleiches Dilemma, würde eigentlich auch sehr gerne, aber sind halt 5h da rauf. Zudem noch am Samstag drauf Ischgl .... mmmm .... mal sehen wie hier das Wetter am WE wird


----------



## Leon96 (25. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> gleiches Dilemma, würde eigentlich auch sehr gerne, aber sind halt 5h da rauf. Zudem noch am Samstag drauf Ischgl .... mmmm .... mal sehen wie hier das Wetter am WE wird


Bei mir sinds 5h runter


----------



## pacechris (25. Juli 2016)

Wetter soll Top sein  Hoffe das es so bleibt.

Fahre Ralph/Rocket, ging am Erbeskopf gut wird dort auch passen.....wäre aber auch zu faul zum welchseln

Hab ich gerade entdeckt, ist die Treppe bei 4:12 in Mettlach? Kommt mir so vor als wäre ich da mal gewesen.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (26. Juli 2016)

die treppe kannst du in 4 kleinen Sprüngen nehmen.....da ist ja pille palle.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (26. Juli 2016)

@Gianty
Damit könnten wir zwei angreifen.....






Da bist du schon im Ziel, da fahre ich noch am Teich vorbei


----------



## pacechris (26. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> die treppe kannst du in 4 kleinen Sprüngen nehmen.....da ist ja pille palle.



Kommt aber glaube ich nur in der langstrecke vor.
Zum Glück, ich hab leichte Climacophobie.


----------



## schmitr3 (26. Juli 2016)

Nein, kommt nicht nur in der Langstrecke vor.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (26. Juli 2016)

ne ne ne....
auch die mittel muss da lang.....die ist unten in mettlch, danach gehts 8 km lang hoch.......zum ziel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rokl58 (26. Juli 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht dass ich mal geschoben hätte.



Na ja, vielleicht Gedächtnisverlust? Es gibt mindestens 2 Stellen wo jeder laufen muss, selbst Ramses Bekkenk, der noch den Parcourrekord hält


----------



## chris362 (27. Juli 2016)

Wo soll die zweite Stelle sein? Außer beim Einstieg in den Schlussaufstieg (in Mettlach) fällt mir keine Stelle ein, wo man vom Bike müsste. Gruß Chris


----------



## Titanbein1302 (27. Juli 2016)

ich werde berichten, ob ich mein eisenhobel schultern musste 

heute gehe ich mal den wald nach igb bestromen.


----------



## rokl58 (27. Juli 2016)

chris362 schrieb:


> Wo soll die zweite Stelle sein? Außer beim Einstieg in den Schlussaufstieg (in Mettlach) fällt mir keine Stelle ein, wo man vom Bike müsste. Gruß Chris



In der ersten Runde nach km 22 vom Fahrradweg langs der Saar musst Du auf die Bruecke ueber die Saar. Kurze Schiebepassage von ca 10 m Laenge, nicht zu fahren.


----------



## pacechris (27. Juli 2016)

Wie viel wer da nachher tragen muss ist doch egal, ich werde bestimmt ein mal mehr tragen als die meisten von euch 
*Hauptsache es macht Spass!!!!
*


----------



## chris362 (27. Juli 2016)

Ah ja, da hast du Recht..


----------



## Alfrons (28. Juli 2016)

ich blicks immer noch nicht aber egal, ich mache morgens dann Schnick Schnack Schnuck und entscheide, welches Rad ich nehme  Nicht, dass ich mir mein Hardtail auf den Treppen zerlege  Oder auf den brutalen Trails im Wald....


----------



## pacechris (28. Juli 2016)

Kannst ja zwischendurch mal wechseln, einfach das Bike an einer Vp zwischen lagern


----------



## Alfrons (28. Juli 2016)

stimmt gute Idee....an den Trails jeweils ein Fully und für den Rest das Hardtail...Für die Treppen lege ich dann das Fatbike hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rokl58 (28. Juli 2016)

Alfrons schrieb:


> stimmt gute Idee....an den Trails jeweils ein Fully und für den Rest das Hardtail...Für die Treppen lege ich dann das Fatbike hin....



Alternative waere um einen Anfaengerkurs MTB zu folgen


----------



## Alfrons (28. Juli 2016)

ach komm...ich kann 53 km als Wheelie fahren, so schlecht ist das nicht..aber ich bin halt alt...weißt Du, Rücken und so, mein Hardtail ist das härteste der Welt...deshalb...nicht dass ich abends Weh Weh habe....


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juli 2016)

Ihr könntet mir ja euere Nummer geben, ich starte ja 30 min vor euch. dann rufe ich euch an und gebe den zustand der strecke durch


----------



## chris362 (28. Juli 2016)

Also ich fahre auch mit meinem Fully. Es ist viel angenehmer und vor allem beim Schlussanstieg sind sehr viele große Steine eingebettet, da kommt man viel besser durch.. 
War letzte Woche mit einem Freund die Strecke fahren. Er hat ein Hardtail. Mit dem Fully konnte ich ihm, bei den Trails, viel Zeit abjagen. Musste unten immer 20-30 Sekunden auf ihn warten.  
Ist aber alles mit einem Hardtail fahrbar nur nicht ganz so schnell.   
Gruß Chris


----------



## Titanbein1302 (28. Juli 2016)

du doofi 

seid wann gehts denn im Rennen schnell zu 

Ich fahre auch Fully.....aber mit einem kleinen Motörchen....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juli 2016)

Alfrons schrieb:


> ich blicks immer noch nicht aber egal, ich mache morgens dann Schnick Schnack Schnuck und entscheide, welches Rad ich nehme  Nicht, dass ich mir mein Hardtail auf den Treppen zerlege  Oder auf den brutalen Trails im Wald....



Kannst mit Starrbike, HT, Racefully, 26"/29" oder Endurobike fahren. Alles schon selbst erfahren - auf Mittel- und Langdistanz.

Geht ganz gut, nur die Langdistanz mit dem Enduro haben mir die Beine lange krumm genommen. Wenn Du mal richtige Schmerzen haben willst, wäre das ein Tipp.

Überlege auch noch, eine Tendenz gibt es schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real_andy (30. Juli 2016)

Nach Fully in letztem Jahr dieses Jahr Hardtail!

Allen viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2016)

Nach Hardtail im letzten Jahr dieses Jahr mit Fully.

Wünsche allen einen schönen und unfallfreien Tag morgen.


----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre mit Fully und kleiner Erkältung die sich Pünktlich zum Wochenende eingestellt hat

*Schönes Rennen wüsche ich euch allen und viel Spass *


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit Fully und kleiner Erkältung die sich Pünktlich zum Wochenende eingestellt hat



Meine jahrelange Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass diejenigen, die am oder vorm Start fürchterlich krank waren, kurz nach dem Start plötzlich gesund wurden und alle in Grund und Boden gefahren haben.....

Du machst mir Angst


----------



## pacechris (30. Juli 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Meine jahrelange Erfahrung hat mir gezeigt, dass diejenigen, die am oder vorm Start fürchterlich krank waren, kurz nach dem Start plötzlich gesund wurden und alle in Grund und Boden gefahren haben.....
> 
> Du machst mir Angst



Am Dienstage hatte ich beim und nach dem Biken ich das Gefühl als könnte ich Bäume ausreissen, natürlich auch die im Trail im weg stehen 
Mittwoch nach einer Stunde locker fahren das Trainig abgebrochen, Akku leer (nicht der vom E-bike, sowas hab ich nicht)
Mittwoch auf Donnerstag 13h geschlafen
Letzte Nacht auch geschlafen wie ein Stein, fahre nachher eine lockere Rund, mal schauen wie es sich anfühlt, und ich hoffe das du dich morgen fürchten musst 

Und wenn es nicht läuft fresse die Verpflegungstände leer und rolle locker ins Ziel mit vollem Bauch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Und wenn es nicht läuft fresse die Verpflegungstände leer und rolle locker ins Ziel mit vollem Bauch


----------



## Laerry (30. Juli 2016)

Wie ist da eig der Trailanteil in % und die allgemeine Qualität der Trails?


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Die 20km die gefahren bin waren super!!!!!!
Leider hat sich mein rechter Bremshebel verabschiedet, als ich bei einfahren in einen Trail den Notausgang nehmen musst weil sich ein kleiner stau gebildet hatte. Bin nicht gestürzt nur etwas im gestrüpp gebremst, aber dann war er hin.
Sehr ärgerlich , war super drauf und hat richtig spaß gemacht......der nächste Marathon ist ja schon in sicht


----------



## Laerry (31. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Die 20km die gefahren bin waren super!!!!!!
> Leider hat sich mein rechter Bremshebel verabschiedet, als ich bei einfahren in einen Trail den Notausgang nehmen musst weil sich ein kleiner stau gebildet hatte. Bin nicht gestürzt nur etwas im gestrüpp gebremst, aber dann war er hin.
> Sehr ärgerlich , war super drauf und hat richtig spaß gemacht......der nächste Marathon ist ja schon in sicht




Sigma?


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Laerry schrieb:


> Sigma?



Steht noch nicht 100% fest, mache an dem We noch ein Fahrtechnikkurs.
Am 7.8 fahre ich mal die 81km bei CTF in Bexbach, mal schauen wie die so ist......aber erstmal brauch ich einen neuen Bremshebel/Geber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2016)

Das nächste Mal stelle ich mich wieder weiter vorne hin. Die Staus waren für mich neu und in den Abfahrten konnte man den Käfern beim krabbeln zuschauen. Wenn man die Trails frei fahren kann, machen sie richtig Laune. Die Strecke/Trails waren Mega geil, leider war ein Überholen oft nicht möglich. Trotzdem hat es fürs erste Mal nach längerer Unterbrechung und mit angezogener Bremse wieder Spaß gemacht


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mich etwas weiter vorne eingereiht als das letzte mal, im Trail war es zu Teil wirklich etwas zäh....zu mindestens das Stück was ich gefahren bin.


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Da stand Unsinn


----------



## Titanbein1302 (1. August 2016)

hallo, auch der ebiker meldet sich positiv zurück:

Mein inoffizielles Rennen war Mega....
Ich bin um 10:00 Uhr los gefahren und war nach 2:02 wieder drin. Die strecke, meine beine und die orga waren super.
Ich denke, dass ich niemanden behindert habe oder ungewollt einen Schreck eingejagt habe. Vor dem Überholen habe ich mich angekündigt und gerufen welche Seite ich frei haben will.
Die trails konnte ich einfach nur laufen lassen, dank 180 mm federweg konnte mir keiner folgen in der Geschwindigkeit.
Einmal musste ich den AKku tauschen. Da ich den ersten komplett leer gefahren hatte, war er auch im Rucksack nicht mehr zu schwer 
Die treppenstufen habe ich mit kleinen Sprüngen genommen, da gab es mächtig beifall.
ich muss mich bei Thorsten echt bedanken, dass er mir das ermöglicht hat und meine Startgebühr habe ich der Jugend des vereines gespendet.

Ich hoffe dass es 2017 ein kleines FUN Rennen der Ebiker gibt. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alfrons (1. August 2016)

Was ein Geschreddere war denn das!??! Danke für die Tipps, aber mit Hardtail war das echt harte Arbeit. mit anständigem Fully ist man definitiv im Vorteil. Die falsche Startaufstellung hat die halbwegs fitten Fahrer sicherlich ein paar Dutzend Plätze gekostet, da in den Trails wirklich Stau war, bei dem langen Uphill-Steine-Trail am Anfang war sogar mal kurz Stillstand  Berghoch... Noch nie gesehen, dass die Startaufstellung soooo wichtig sein kann. 
Die Trails waren aber wirklich der absolute Kracher, Lob Lob Lob für den Veranstalter. Bewunderung an die Freizeitfahrer, die sich da runterstürzen. leider gerade in besagten Sektionen 4 Fahrer vor mir mit Überschlag gestürzt. :-(
Einziger Mangel: Schiebe- und Tragepassagen gehören abgeschafft. Raubt total die Motivation...vor Allem der Matschsee-Part im Schlussanstieg. Das kostet jegliche Euphorie und Kraft. Ätzend...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2016)

Alfrons schrieb:


> ...vor Allem der Matschsee-Part im Schlussanstieg. Das kostet jegliche Euphorie und Kraft. Ätzend...



?? Nach der Tragepassage? Da konnte ich selbst mit meinem arschglatten Conti Speedking durchfahren. Zwar nicht mittig aber an der Seite ging es problemlos. Auch die Bitburger Steige war damit kein Thema.

In den Schlammpassagen vor Saarhölzbach hätte ich mir freie Fahrt gewünscht. Im Schlamm sind etwas Mut, Tempo und freie Fahrt Hauptvoraussetzung für ein gutes Durchkommen.

Ja, ein Fully hat auf schnellen Strecken schon Vorteile.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (1. August 2016)

Ich weiss garnicht wo die schlammpassagen waren?????


----------



## Alfrons (1. August 2016)

direkt am Anfang des Schlussanstiegs....zwei Fahrer lagen vor mir dort direkt im Schlamm   Als ich helfen wollte, meinte der Eine nur, dass er einen Krampf hatte und sein Ego durch den Schlamm fahren wollte, was in der Praxis nicht geklappt hat  Man konnte dann rechts zwischen den Bäumen abkürzen, dann Bitburger Steige/Tragepassage.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (1. August 2016)

Die sind klar ich meinte in Bezug auf saarhölzbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (1. August 2016)

Saarschleife ist für diese Jahr noch nicht durch. Es gibt doch noch ein 6h Rennen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2016)

Da will ich dieses Jahr mal wieder mitfahren anstatt Bilder von den Kollegen zu machen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. August 2016)

@Gianty 
soll ich anfragen ob wir können mit dem ebike fahren als 2er team?

Soagr der ebiker als bei dem Saarschleifen Bike marathon in die best Of galerie geschafft.


----------



## rokl58 (2. August 2016)

Mich hat auf der Bitburger Steige ein e-biker eingeholt, voll Gas mit geschaetzten 15-20 km/h und einem Alter von 50+. Muss ehrlich sagen, dass dabei kein einziger positiver Gedanke in meinem Kopf entstanden ist. Einfach absurd.


----------



## Diveman (2. August 2016)

@Titanbein1302 
Ich glaube ich fahr da nächstes Mal auch mit dem E-Bike mit  ...das wird eine Gaudi
Sind ja praktisch meine Hometrails


----------



## Diveman (2. August 2016)

Hab dich übrigens knapp verpasst...als ich an den Ziegelbergtrails ankam haben sie mir gesagt...eben ist gerade jemand mit dem E-Bike runtergepfeffert...das kannst ja nur du gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. August 2016)

Ja. Ich fahre ebike nicht aufgrund einer Behinderung sondern Spaß an der Technik. Und das liegt so satt im trail.
Es war alles mit dem bdr und dem Veranstalter angesprochen.
Ich habe niemanden behindert und niemand provoziert.
Ich bin Senior 2. nicht 50 plus.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. August 2016)

Dass der Einsatz eine E- Bikes so oft mit einer hintergründigen Behinderung in Verbindung gebracht wird, verstehe ich nicht. Da merkt man mal, wie der Grundgedanke "Spaß" an Bedeutung verloren hat. Es geht nur noch um Schwanzvergleiche. 

Mein Arbeitskollege findet E-Bikes in Rennen unpassend. Vor kurzem wäre ein E-Biker an einem völlig fertigen Kollegen,  der auf der Langdistanz unterwegs war, pfeifend vorbeigefahren. Das hätte ihn völlig demotiviert. 

Wie oft sind schon normale, aber viel besser trainierte Jungs an mir vorbeigepfiffen. Wenn ich jedes Mal demotiviert wäre, würde ich schon lange Schach spielen statt zu Biken.

Aus bestimmten Gründen musste ich am Sonntag von weiter hinten starten und mich gerade in den Anstiegen vorsichtig belasten. Trotzdem hatte ich mächtig Spaß und egal wer an mir vorbeigefahren ist, ich habe es jedem einzelnen gegönnt. 

Auch eventuelle Kritik, dass E-Bikes bei einer eigenen Wertung unkontrolliert getunt werden können, lasse ich nicht gelten. Das ist doch Teil eines Wettkampfes. Sonst darf bei keinem Rennen ein gewichtsoptimiertes Bike gefahren werden, auch unterschiedliches 'tunen' der Ausdauer und Kraft durch permanentes Training muss dann verboten werden, da nicht jeder die Zeit hat, 300km in der Woche abzureißen.

Das heißt also: Alle dürfen nur noch mit 200 Watt in die Pedale eines reglementierten Einheitsbikes mit 12 kg treten. 

Ich bin schon gespannt und freue mich auf tolle Rennen der E-Biker. Meinen Jubel haben sie bei jedem Mal, wenn sie an mir vorbei donnern.


----------



## schmitr3 (2. August 2016)

Mir persönlich ist das Thema aktuell schnuppe, jeder soll fahren, was ihm Spaß macht - da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Aber wo das hinführt frage ich mich halt. Ich könnte auch mal in Thalfang fragen, ob ich nächstes Jahr mit meiner KTM starten darf.
Ich habe auch Verständnis für diejenigen, die sich damit bisher nicht anfreunden können, vor allem bei Wettbewerben - da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Wenn mir von hinten einer "Liiiiinks!" rüberschreit im Anstieg, ich extra Platz mache und evtl. von der Idealspur runter muss, nur damit jemand seinen Akku leerfahren kann... Da sind Konflikte schon absehbar.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. August 2016)

Das Schreien findet bei jedem EMC oder ähnlichem Rennen statt. Das ist kein spezielles E- Bike Problem. Das Platz machen kenne ich auch so, da muss ich mich gar nicht umgewöhnen. Somit ist es egal, ob mich ein Bundesligafahrer oder E-Biker überholt.

Es geht wie immer um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.

Letzteres würde ich auch von den Kollegen erwarten, die sich bei jedem Rennen WÄHREND der laufenden Jugendläufe auf deren Strecke warmfahren, die Jungs und Mädels durch ihr Verhalten stören, im Weg sind und dieses Jahr auch für einen folgenschweren Sturz eines Jugendfahrers gesorgt haben.

Das sind echte Probleme!

Würde mich mal interessieren wie diejenigen reagieren würden, wenn in unseren Läufen die Kids kreuz und quer fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2016)

an die seite fahren und meine ideallinie verlassen, nur weil jemand von hinten schreit?
sorry, aber das geht mir zu weit.

jemand kann ansagen wo er vorbeifahren möchte.
wenn ich links fahre und er ebenfalls links überholen will, dann hat er halt pech gehabt.
dann muss er halt warten, oder rechts neben der spur vorbei.

wenn die spitze von hinten kommt, weil man gleich überrundet wird, dann ist platzmachen für mich ok.
in allen anderen fällen bleibe ich auf meiner spur.


wenn ebike fahrer am berg überholen und anschließend auf dem trail für stau sorgen, dann finde ich das schon störend. ansonsten sind mir ebiker egal.
die fahrer die einen ohne motor am berg versägen, halten i.d.r. auch niemanden auf dem trail auf.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. August 2016)

Uiiii,

ich bleibe mal stiller Mitleser....und amüsiere mich.

Welch ein Diskussionsstoff. 

@Gianty , gut dass wir uns so gut kennen, sonst würde ich dir direkt einen Antrag machen 

und für den rest, ich habe nicht sinnlos überholt, habe mnich sogar in manchen Trails ausgiebig positiv mit vorrausfahrenden der 100km Strecke unterehalten. Die wollten mich vorbei lassen, aber da sagte ich nö. Ich will nicht ins Renngeschehen eingreifen und habe manche Fahrer beim Fahrern ein Ebike Beratungsgespräch gegeben.


----------



## schmitr3 (3. August 2016)

Es geht auch nicht um DEIN Verhalten (das kannst nur du beurteilen), sondern die Diskussion ist doch viel allgemeiner (wobei "gerufen welche Seite ich frei haben will" und "dank 180 mm federweg konnte mir keiner folgen in der Geschwindigkeit" usw.).
Ich kann mir kein abschließendes Urteil bilden, was E-Bikes für Marathon-Rennen bedeuten, gefühlt ist es ein Widerspruch.
Einem MTB-Marathon liegt ein Leistungsgedanke zu Grunde, für die meisten, egal welche Strecke, ist es eine sportliche Herausforderung. Natürlich kann nicht jeder gleich gut fahren, weil die Vorraussetzungen (Trainingspensum, Alter, Talent etc.) halt sehr individuell sind. Dennoch vergleicht man seine Leistung mit der von anderen (gleiche Alterklasse etc.). Der technische Faktor spielt hier natürlich auch eine Rolle: der eine wählt ein Fully und ist damit bei den Abfahrten im Vorteil, der andere nimmt ein leichtes 29" Zoll Carbonhardtail und gewinnt damit bergauf ein paar Sekunden. 
Wie passt da momentan ein E-MTB rein? Ich weiss es nicht, das wird die Zeit zeigen.
Ich war am Erbeskopf dieses Jahr mit einer kleinen Jugendgruppe unterwegs, die zum erstenmal bei so einer Veranstaltung dabei waren. Natürlich waren wir meist die Langsamsten, "dabeisein ist alles " war das übliche Motto. Soll ich den Jungs jetzt sagen, das sie sich ein E-MTB mit 180mm Federweg und zwei Akkus kaufen sollen, wenn sie nächstes Jahr schneller sein wollen und "ihnen keiner folgen kann"?
Für mich ist das wie ein Seifenkistenrennen, bei dem auf einmal Motoren erlaubt sind - kann man machen, ist dann aber was völlig anderes.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. August 2016)

Da habe ich mich vlt falsch ausgedrückt:
Frei haben möchte.

Und um die Gleichheit wieder herzustellen sollte es nächstes Jahr eine ebike klasse geben. 

Wie gesagt ich war ein Versuchskarnickel für die Veranstaltung. 

Aber dennoch stand der Spaß im Vordergrund und der war gegeben. 

Und nach meiner Auswertung der Daten habe ich genauso viel aufs Pedal gedrückt wir die letzten 5 mal bei dem Marathon als Retro biker und mein maxpuls war der gleiche. 

Gruß aus Wnd


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. August 2016)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Einem MTB-Marathon liegt ein Leistungsgedanke zu Grunde, für die meisten, egal welche Strecke, ist es eine sportliche Herausforderung.



Du kannst Dich auch mit einem E-Bike total verausgaben - bis Dir schwarz vor den Augen wird.
Du bist halt schneller unterwegs als mit reiner Muskelkraft.
Hat seinen Reiz, sollte jeder mal selbst "erfahren".

Das Zurufen, wo man gerne vorbeifahren möchte, hat seinen Grund. Das dient dazu, dass der Überholte weiß, von welcher Seite man kommt. Ansonsten ist die Gefahr sehr groß, dass er plötzlich auf die falsche Seite ausweicht. Am liebsten ist mir, wenn derjenige einfach auf seiner Spur weiterfährt.

Die E-Biker sollen sich nicht mit den anderen messen, sondern UNTEREINANDER. Sonst wäre es natürlich sinnlos und unfair.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. August 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Uiiii,
> 
> ich bleibe mal stiller Mitleser....und amüsiere mich.
> 
> Welch ein Diskussionsstoff.



Ist doch ein vernünftiger und sachlicher Meinungsaustausch! Jeder darf mitteilen, wie er über die Sache denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (3. August 2016)

genau, deshalb darfste dir ja auch immer mein Radl ausleihen....

Herr @Gianty


----------



## schmitr3 (3. August 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich auch mit einem E-Bike total verausgaben - bis Dir schwarz vor den Augen wird.
> Du bist halt schneller unterwegs als mit reiner Muskelkraft.
> Hat seinen Reiz, sollte jeder mal selbst "erfahren".


Hab ich ausprobiert, nix für mich. Warum soll ich schneller fahren? Schneller ist nicht gleich schöner.


Gianty schrieb:


> Das Zurufen, wo man gerne vorbeifahren möchte, hat seinen Grund. Das dient dazu, dass der Überholte weiß, von welcher Seite man kommt. Ansonsten ist die Gefahr sehr groß, dass er plötzlich auf die falsche Seite ausweicht. Am liebsten ist mir, wenn derjenige einfach auf seiner Spur weiterfährt.


Das ist doch alles klar und stellt auch niemand in Frage. Aber muss man Platz machen für jemanden, der mit Motor fährt? Weil eigentlich ist der vielleicht garnicht schneller? Wie gesagt, ich will damit nur das Problem aufzeigen, muss jeder für sich selber beantworten.


Gianty schrieb:


> Die E-Biker sollen sich nicht mit den anderen messen, sondern UNTEREINANDER. Sonst wäre es natürlich sinnlos und unfair.


Genau, und wenn man das vermischt, gibt es (erstmal) Unruhe.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. August 2016)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Hab ich ausprobiert, nix für mich. Warum soll ich schneller fahren? Schneller ist nicht gleich schöner.



Wenn Du es probiert hast und es für Dich nichts ist: 100% akzeptiert.



schmitr3 schrieb:


> Aber muss man Platz machen für jemanden, der mit Motor fährt?



Ich mache für jeden Platz, der schneller ist. Egal ob fahrtechnisch, konditionell, durch Doping oder mit Motor. Niemand soll sich durch mich aufgehalten fühlen.



smitr3 schrieb:


> Genau, und wenn man das vermischt, gibt es (erstmal) Unruhe.



Weiß nicht, ob es wirklich Unruhe gibt. Habe bisher nichts Negatives über die Jungs gehört, die bei den letzten Veranstaltungen elektrisch unterwegs waren. Die wollen wie wir alle einfach nur ihren Spaß haben und diesen mit uns teilen.

Wir bewegen uns auf Hobbyveranstaltungen. Wer sich gestört fühlt, soll bei Bundesligaveranstaltungen starten und aufpassen dass er als Jäger nicht zum Gejagten wird. Dann rufen ihm ganz andere zu, dass er Platz machen soll.....


----------



## pacechris (3. August 2016)

Hab nicht alles mitgelesen, aber wo war das Problem? 

Links/Rechts rufen ist doch super, das hat man vor 20Jahren schon so gemacht und das ist heute immer noch die beste Metode, ein überholen anzukünnigen, bin froh wenn das einer macht. Am Erbeskopf wurde ich 2x fast vom Bike gehauen als welche vorbeifolgen ohne das Maul aufzumachen.

Ich fahre auch nicht in die Scheisse wenn nur weil einer ruft, aber man kann sich drauf einstellen von wo er kommt.

Das verhalten der Fahrer beim Saarschleife war vorbildlich.

Und wenn ebikes in einer eingen Klasse fahren sollte das doch jedem anderen Egal sein. Und wenn die vor einem zeitlich versetzt starten kommt man sich auch nicht in die Quer.


----------

